# Enviornmental Training



## arnisandyz (Jul 15, 2002)

We were training in the park the other day, I was wondering, does anyone else do any training outside the school?


It feels interesting training out in natural enviornments and terrain like in the woods, beach, etc.  and you discover alot of things like using low hanging branches to practice roof blocks or the different footwork required for shifting sand.  

On a more modern level, its interesting to practice in "urban" enviornments like alleys or parking lots.  I have even trained in a narrow hallway in an old building and I can see how the banda-banda may have developed  (its pretty much the only angles you can do in limited space).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I have mentioned in another thread somewhere that I like to take my students outside for practice.  The woods are great not only for the uneven terrian but because of the obsticles that can be in the way of techniques.  
  I enjoy haveing them practice on the Blacktop also. Yes, it hurts, you get scraped,cut, and bruised, but the street is where much actual fighting takes place. If they train on the blacktop once in a while they are more likely to be able to take a fall and/or just be able to manuver on it.

Shadow:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 15, 2002)

Dan Inosanto touched on this in "The Filipino Martial Arts."  It inspired me to do so as well on occasion.  I have introduced this concept to my students as well.

Last June at the FCS Gathering, some of us did some extra-curricular training in the parking lot as well.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Palisut,  Did you go to both days of the FCS Gathering in June?  I was there with Aldon on the second day.  I probably met you, but can't recall.  I remember Gary going crazy in the parking lot with the whips and we were doing some informal training while we were waiting for Ray to finish lunch (lol).  You going this weekend?  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, I was definitely there!!!  Ray was doing some whip techniques and I was showing Aldon some Left vs. Right Tapi-Tapi at the same time.


----------



## DWright (Jul 15, 2002)

Many years ago, when there were still MA summer camps in the Pacific Nortwest,  the were held at Evergreen State College.  The training area was an outdoor, covered, basketball court.

We learned to train in very hot conditions, and some cooler temps as well.  

My particular school at that time would jog from the dojo to the park of the instructors choice, where we would then bang sticks.  

As for my current group, we train in my back yard frequently, so my students have learned to dodge swingsets, playhouses, dogs and kids.  Its a great way to make people aware of the things around us.  How many of you have ever whacked the guy standing behind you with your backstroke or chamber?  (Be honest.)  With little kids running around the backyard you become very aware, very fast.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 15, 2002)

I think arnisandyz brought this up just because he thought it was funny that I kept stepping in the same dang hole while we were doing techniques.

Seriously, though, it was very interesting training where we did.  We were on a slope, with very uneven footing.  Depending on how we moved, my height advantage was either eliminated or strengthened.  The uneven terrain definitely affected my footwork as well.

It was also nice to have some shade and get out of the early morning Florida sun!

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 15, 2002)

Palusut,

Were you at the March 2002 FCS Gathering?  If so, I may have met you and just don't know it.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I think arnisandyz brought this up just because he thought it was funny that I kept stepping in the same dang hole while we were doing techniques.*



Sort of like Monty Python and acting in a trench. I get it.

I do think it's useful to train outside at times, and in other nonstandard settings that are likely places for an attack.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Palusut,
> 
> ...



Hi Cthulhu,

No unfortunately, hadn't been able to train down there for a year.   The last Florida FCS event  that I attended was June 2001.

Palusut


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jul 17, 2002)

For the past 18 months Datu Kelly Worden has been training the Special Forces 1st Group at Fort Lewis. The entire time we have worked outside, through rain, snow, hot sun, dark and light - all the weather elements along with using asphault, jeeps,  trucks, trees dirt, grass and so on. The men love it and feel like it is more realistic! 

For me, sometimes it was hard to get out of the nest at 4:30am to help train in the cold, wet and dark crappy weather!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> 
> *The entire time we have worked outside, through rain, snow, hot sun, dark and light - all the weather elements  *



I thought rain was the only weather element in Seattle?

That's great though--it definitely is more realistic training.


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

Especilly under Warm Weather
I've trained in the Rain
But The Snow in N.Y
is no fun to train in.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 26, 2002)

we do it in park be it summer, winter or rain
 my teacher can't afford gym ...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

keep training


----------

